# Hello



## HippieChic (May 8, 2008)

And Luna says Meow! lol

So we are the proud parents to a 2 month old black dsh. She is ADORABLE (I'll add pics soon) I haven't had a cat in a few years, so I joined this forum 1. to learn about natural products, and for any questions I may have (and I already have some ha!) and 2. to simply have some fellow cat lovers to talk to 

Well look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Brie (May 1, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the cat forum. Hope to here all about you cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Melanie! Welcome. Enjoy the forums.


----------



## HippieChic (May 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Roxyyy (May 13, 2008)

Hello! My name is Roxana and I would like to know how much more interesting things


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Roxana. This is a good place to learn, and we have great members. It's nice to have you join us too.


----------



## Roxyyy (May 13, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Roxyyy (May 13, 2008)

:2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Roxana!  Do you have any kitties of your own, please post pictures if you do. :wink:


----------

